# Cobia



## Shark30 (Jul 7, 2010)

How long will it be before cobia show up ? i fish seagulll and buckaroe pier .


----------



## odu55 (Jan 16, 2010)

Shark30 said:


> How long will it be before cobia show up ? i fish seagulll and buckaroe pier .


Please feel free to correct me if I am wrong but an old salt once told me, "when the bugs light the night sky, it's time for cobia to die" my translation of that would be, when you begin to see fireflys get out there. He may have had one to many :beer: but there seems to be a bit of truth to it.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Last year I watched that old wives' tale to see if it was close. As soon as I started seeing fireflies in my yard, I started seeing the reports of cobia (last week of May - 1st week of June.

This spring, I watched two others: Once the dandelions started popping up thick, low and behold, the tautog started biting. The dogwood in my yard bloomed and, wouldn't you know it, the big red drum reports started. I say listen to those old salts!


----------



## awdemeo (Dec 10, 2013)

Shark30 said:


> How long will it be before cobia show up ? i fish seagulll and buckaroe pier .


hey i fish both those piers regularly who is this. i probably know you


----------



## Shark30 (Jul 7, 2010)

We will meet one day this summer . i fish down with my dad


----------



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Buckroe and blue fish rock hit them first part of the season.then they'll hit the other side of the bay mid julyish


----------



## ToeJoe (Oct 6, 2014)

My fiance with her first Cobia...and no she didn't keep it.









That was a couple of days ago, but unfortunately it wasn't here. Indian Rocks Beach, FL

ToeJoe


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Lightning bugs = cobia

Joe, looks like you fiance caught her first remora!


----------



## cantgetenough (Dec 20, 2014)

That's a remora but it looks like a cobia.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Remora. favors a baby cobia.


----------



## ToeJoe (Oct 6, 2014)

Ugh, after careful examination I see what you mean but I am not breaking her heart - that is a Cobia. Feel free to delete your replies. ;-) j/k I will keep her off this post.

TJ


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

hahaha gotcha bud. And it's a Big Cobia too


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Started seeing fireflies yesterday and there have been reports the past few days of cobia inside the bay.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Wont be long now!!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

QBALL said:


> Wont be long now!!


Theyve been there for a little while now. Gotta get on a boat


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

1badf350 said:


> theyve been there for a little while now. Gotta get on a boat


my trip has been planned since january with finao sportfishing fathers day weekend!! Man i cant wait to get at them!!


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

They were biting last sunday at buckroe pier on squid and those cobia were at least 30 or 50lb. Some maybe smaller but at the end of the day cobia are here early season due to warmer waters. Eventually I might catch some this week probably at buckroe or lynnhaven or va beach pier.


----------

